# Update on Adams Goldens and Stark Gold. Ret.



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update Karen! I'm so glad they were saved...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, I *love* Wagner!!!! What a hunk! :

I feel very sad about Max...I'm so happy that he is now in a place that can help him...he seems to be nothing but skin and bones:

*Max* - We must have gotten 20 emails sent to us from various people who saw him on the Petfinder website from the shelter that had him, begging to please help. This pitiful little guy belonged to a homeless man who had to go into the hospital. Max is about 7 years old, has a flea allergy which will clear up now that we've put flea control on him, and has a growth on his eye that we'll remove as soon as he puts on a little weight. He's about 10-15 lbs underweight, but probably will only weigh about 40-45 lbs. healthy. We can safely assume his previous life wasn't much, but he's a friendly guy, a little shy at first, but warms up quickly. Please give him a permanent home--something he probably never had.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Yes, isn't Max Beautiful!

He is at Golden Treasures, too, if anyone can offer him a home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagner got adopted!!*

One of the GOlden Rets. that Golden Treasures saved from Adams County Dog POund, West Union, Ohio got adopted.

His name is Wagner and you can see him on their website!!

http://www.goldentreasuresrescue.org/AvailableDogs.htm:wave::wave:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Note from Wagner's Mom and Dad..*

*Here is the note from Wagner's Mom and Dad:*

To Sandy and everyone at Golden Treasures,
We have had Wagner now for almost a week. WHAT A GREAT DOG!!!! It's hard to believe that anyone would get rid of something that is so full of love. Wagner is just a great dog...yes, he is ravenous with his food, but other than that he is sooo good. I love that he goes to the door and touches the door handle to let us know when he has to go out. He has adjusted to our home quite easily. Last night, we cuddled on the couch to watch TV. And when I say cuddled, I mean he was on my lap and chest, sleeping soundly as I pet his coat. 
I knew I missed my Golden, Brutus, after his unfortunate passing, but having Wagner with us has made me really realize just how much. We feel very blessed to have him in our home. I actually missed the fur balls, the slobbering wet kisses, dripping saliva when watching someone eat something, the nudges from a wet nose in the middle of night, and his head laying on my lap when I'm on the computer...as he's doing right now, plus the wagging of a huge and sometimes destructive tail if you have anything on the coffee table. If you all can't tell by now...WE LOVE WAGNER. Thanks for giving us so much joy. 
Jim and I have decided to donate to Golden Treasures and become involved in some fund raising if need be, so you should be getting something in the mail soon, and keep us in mind when you need assistance. 
Jim and Debi Boyd


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The email is why rescues do what they do. I'm very happy for Wagner!


----------

